# Videos on Mnemo-technique



## F.P. (Mar 18, 2009)

I recorded some vids (actually two  ) on mnemo-technique today; they aren't really tutorials...mainly just talking about certain mnemo techniques and giving some tips.

I don't know if they are helpful at all since I didn't really plan them and just "started talking"; it's easier if people request videos or ask questions.

Maybe they are useful for someone...I can also redo them/make additional videos if questions come up.

I could've also posted this in the tutorial section but since most questions regarding mnemotechniques come up here, I figured it would be good to post the videos in the blindfold section.
Mods can still move/delete the thread.

Roman rooms / Loci technique / Routes





Story/Journey Method





(old) Loci/Pochmann Edges Tutorial


----------



## Gparker (Mar 18, 2009)

i likes the second one alot since that is still what i use ever since i saw your video, except i have a fixed list


----------



## tim (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice explanation .

I wonder how bad it really is if you don't link your images with your locations. I never really do it, i just put them on "the table".


----------



## F.P. (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks! 

I guess it depends on the routepoint and the image...a routepoint is very good if you just have to put an image on there or if it's really easy to have an interaction.

The toilet is a good example...no matter what image I put in there, I won't forget it. 
One of the best routepoints!

And it also depends if you want to memorise the information for a very long time/want it to be in your long term memory; then I would definitely suggest to be creative when connecting the images with the routepoints; the information will last longer that way.

As for blindfold cubing - that's probably not needed.


----------



## Sin-H (Mar 19, 2009)

awesome shirt! it's pretty nice to hear an "expert" talking. 
see you tomorrow.

btw: why are you being showed as offline on MSN?


----------



## F.P. (Mar 19, 2009)

I posted this from Julias laptop, just came home. 

And yep...we will see us tomorrow!


----------



## blah (Mar 19, 2009)

I, like most others, prefer e^(i*pi) + 1 = 0


----------



## F.P. (Mar 20, 2009)

The other version is better for a T-Shirt though. 


Probably I'm going to make a few videos specifically about blindfold cubing and not mnemo techniques in general, since people don't really seem to be that interested and/or the videos I posted until now just suck.

Compared to the stuff I'm memorising at the moment, mulit bld is qute an easy task...so I might give some helpful tips on that.

I guess people would be interested in some words by tim...make a tutorial.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 20, 2009)

F.P. said:


> Compared to the stuff I'm memorising at the moment, mulit bld is qute an easy task...so I might give some helpful tips on that.



What is the stuff you're memorizing at the moment? (Just curious.)


----------



## F.P. (Mar 21, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> What is the stuff you're memorizing at the moment? (Just curious.)



An encyclopedia.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 21, 2009)

F.P. said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > What is the stuff you're memorizing at the moment? (Just curious.)
> ...



Uh, .... wow.


----------



## tim (Mar 21, 2009)

F.P. said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > What is the stuff you're memorizing at the moment? (Just curious.)
> ...



What?


----------



## Sin-H (Mar 21, 2009)

tim said:


> F.P. said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



that was pretty much my reaction when he told me that


----------



## cubeman34 (Mar 21, 2009)

O___O (to short)


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 22, 2009)

Which encyclopedia, out of curiosity?

And wow indeed. I can barely hold the stuff I know in my head.


----------



## byu (Mar 22, 2009)

Brittanica (just my guess)

Finished the As yet?

I want to try, but I'll probably start with the dictionary.


----------

